# what do you all know about the 50 cal bmg



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am thinking about adding the bmg to my collection, understanding of course the rounds for it even if you reload yourself are nearly $1.00 each


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

IMHO I would consider it a waste. A good .308 or 338 is good enough for reaching way out there and touching somebody.

Being an avid collector I wouldn't mind shooting one though. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

They are definitely WAY fun to play with, but as for tactical and practical reasons I wouldn't bother. They are way too heavy to just carry around all day and are useless to hunt with cause you would have no meat left!! All they are good for is screwin around on the range or demolishing cars! But if you buy one I want a couple of shots!!


----------



## greenrider (Apr 11, 2012)

I use British 303s. They have a great range and are very accurate to 1500 meters. Relatively cheap too in the sniper models.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

First, don't get in front of one when it goes off!

Actually, a buck a shot isn't bad. A lot of magnum cartridges cost that much to shoot.

That being said, if you have wide open spaces where long shots are routine it might be a good investment ... providing you can hit at long distances. Shooting/hitting at 800 yards is not twice as difficult as hitting at 400 yards. It's more like ten times as hard!

The second advantage is if you need to disable a vehicle. It's easier with a 50 BMG although a 30/06 ot 300 Win. Mag with armor piercing ammo is pretty good too.

If you get one can I shoot it too?


----------



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was thinking of using it as a game changer, the idea being two fold. 1. car car/truck stopper 2. Quite literaly shock and awwww another words imagine for a moment your in a gang approaching my house and all of a sudden you motor has a large piece missing in a rather large sound follows then in what seems like moments as you bail from your auto you watch as your gang member explodes in a hail of blood meat and bone...and I still have 5 rounds left.... Shock and awwww crap ....is what Im thinking and before anyone asks I have shot them before and know how to use them funny thing is as much as the gun and rounds cost the scope is usually depending on what I order will be more....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Zman41 said:


> I was thinking of using it as a game changer, the idea being two fold. 1. car car/truck stopper 2. Quite literaly shock and awwww another words imagine for a moment your in a gang approaching my house and all of a sudden you motor has a large piece missing in a rather large sound follows then in what seems like moments as you bail from your auto you watch as your gang member explodes in a hail of blood meat and bone...and I still have 5 rounds left.... Shock and awwww crap ....is what Im thinking and before anyone asks I have shot them before and know how to use them funny thing is as much as the gun and rounds cost the scope is usually depending on what I order will be more....


I've shot the M2 in the USMC and a Barrett semi-auto a few years ago. Both are A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are going to invite me over after you get one....Right?  Please!!!


----------



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that is a great idea!! we should have a prepper bbq get together so all the ppl on the sight could get together and meet. Have to choose a central location for all the people in the US...any ideas?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Zman41 said:


> I think that is a great idea!! we should have a prepper bbq get together so all the ppl on the sight could get together and meet. Have to choose a central location for all the people in the US...any ideas?


I'd love to but we'd need to find someone in a central location willing to take care of the details. Northwestern Montana is a little too far to the left and North. :gaah:


----------



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Im in central Wisconsin

And yes if I buy it you can shoot it....lol


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Zman41 said:


> I am thinking about adding the bmg to my collection, understanding of course the rounds for it even if you reload yourself are nearly $1.00 each


What do I know about a .50BMG? Well it shoots real far, makes a very loud noise and makes a great big old hole.

Seriously, I had a chance to fire one (a Barrett semi) that a friend of mine had and to say that was an exciting experience is a serious understatement. The recoil wasn't bad at all (just about like shooting a bolt 30-06), but the concussion or whatever you call it is something else. Before I fired it I was laying on a nice clean ground tarp and after I fired I was covered with dirt and leaves. It is fun to shoot, but darn near takes your breath away when you do.

I know the range on a .50 is over a mile and they can be extreemly accurate. The down side to me is the weight of the rifle and ammunition, and I haven't priced the components for reloading, but the "store bought rounds" go for around 5 bucks each.

As was said in another post the .338 Lapua is a very good alternative to a .50.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

Current long range confirmed kill was done with. 338 Lapua. Smaller yes, not quite as good against hard targets but equally lethal on the soft stuff. .50 BMG is very convincing on the shock and awe scale.


----------



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea I have a feeling it would be a huge holy crap factor if I had to fend off a group of people, think about it if your a mob or a gang your looking for easy targets you some on my house and your approaching ...its one thing to see a member of your gang shot...this is to be expected at some point but....blown in half that I think would send most "untrained" gangs packing for something easier...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Zman41 said:


> Yea I have a feeling it would be a huge holy crap factor if I had to fend off a group of people, think about it if your a mob or a gang your looking for easy targets you some on my house and your approaching ...its one thing to see a member of your gang shot...this is to be expected at some point but....blown in half that I think would send most "untrained" gangs packing for something easier...


True that's what a 4 inch field cannon is good for.


----------

